# Merlin Extralight vs. Litespeed Classic



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I just sold my Extralight as it did not live up to the hype for me. How would a Litespeed Classic compare. The Ti ride iwas great, but the Extralight just had no snap. It was too muted for my taste. Although I rode just as fast or faster on my weekend rides, it felt slow, How would the Classic ride compare?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Need more information. What size frame and what size are you? What type of riding and what is the terrain like where you ride the most? What frame did you ride that you liked? What was it's geometry?


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

*It was a 57cm ...*

56.5cm TT, about 55.5cm seattube center to center. I weight 155 lbs and ride country roads in New England. Lots rough pavement, short steep climbs, not alot of sustained climbing, though thats what I really love. I've always riden steel before Ti, 531 and then 853, with conventional road geometry with 73-74 degree angles.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I've had an Arenberg, Vortex and a Classic and liked them all. My reason for getting rid of the last two was they were the wrong size. I've never ridden an Extralite but heard they can be flexy, at least the older ones. With the Classic being a straight gauge 3.25 frame I think it will be plenty stiff and it should feel fast or at least mine did.


----------

